# LukasCubes Progression Thread



## LukasCubes (Sep 3, 2021)

yay another progression thread woohoo...... anyway, this is where I will be sticking and maining Waterman (I average 16 with it currently) and trying to get faster. I will only include PB single as other PBs will be recorded from this specific progression thread. Below are the steps to the variant of Waterman I use.

Step 1: 1 layer minus an edge on bottom layer
Step 2: CLL
Step 3: Solve 4 more edges (I dont care which ones)
Step 4: Direct L5E

Algs I am currently Learning:
For if UF Edge Is disoriented in LMCF L6E r Set
DFR: M' U2 M' U M U
DFL: M' U2 M' U' M U'
BDR: U2 M U2 M U M' U'
BDL: U2 M U2 M U' M' U

I basically use Simplified Waterman but I am learning some L6E cases right now.

SPOILERS:
none yet lol now lets get faster lol

Day 1: Spam Solves
Day 2: Spam Solves
Day 3: Spam Solves
Day 4: Spam Solves and Learn algs


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 3, 2021)

Already? lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

/


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 4, 2021)

2 PB singles in 1 day what


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 2 PB singles in 1 day what


my PB is actually 7.844 but 2 sub-12s in 1 day is pretty rare for me. Sub-13s are kinda rare (once a day maybe) and I get alot of sub-14s because of low movecount sometimes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hmmmm, your 4th progression thread.









Quest to learn full OLLCP [Cancelled]


I cant find any algorithms pdf or something that shows me ALL the algorithms without crashing so ima go straight to 1LLL which will be in a new thread lol. Sorry, don't gripe about this lol.




www.speedsolving.com













Quest to learn full ZBLL [SUSPENDED]


This is where I will learn ZBLL. After I finish this in like a year, I will go to ELL which is under 30 algs and will be much easier. Algs known 103/494. (Cases 1-12, 15, 25-26, 47, 49, 61, 73-84, 89-90, 97-98, 107-108, 109-110, 122, 134, 145-156, 160, 169, 181, 193, 205, 217, 220, 226, 237...




www.speedsolving.com













Dumb Quest to learn full PLL on Domino Cube (Week 3)


Feel free to ban me for this lol. Here I have YET ANOTHER quest. This time it is to learn full Domino Cube PLL. Ever since I learned how to solve this cube, I have not learned a single alg which is a disgrace to me so I will finally try to do it. Below is the resource I will be using for full...




www.speedsolving.com





Maybe try not spamming for a change sometime. (Sorry for the sass, but it’s deserved.)


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hmmmm, your 4th progression thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got more lol. The OLLCP one I know about a third of, the ZBLL one I know ~130 of, and the full Domino Cube PLL, the Domino cube is lost currently


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> the Domino cube is lost currently


Just like my first cube in 2017 when i haven't started cubing
Edit: Just found out that My grandma threw it away.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

I just woke up and forgot to put yesterdays times down

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-04
solves/total: 139/139

single
best: 11.065
worst: 19.994

mean of 3
current: 15.484 (σ = 2.80)
best: 13.794 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 5
current: 16.623 (σ = 0.92)
best: 13.891 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 12
current: 17.379 (σ = 1.47)
best: 15.314 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 25
current: 16.808 (σ = 1.41)
best: 15.599 (σ = 1.29)

avg of 50
current: 16.453 (σ = 1.55)
best: 15.845 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 100
current: 16.196 (σ = 1.54)
best: 16.050 (σ = 1.43)

Average: 16.351 (σ = 1.52)
Mean: 16.310

Time List:
14.466, 14.876, 16.437, 18.731, 15.403, 19.050, 19.022, 17.791, 19.644, 16.320, 14.656, 16.905, 13.208, 17.606, 18.520, 18.201, 17.077, 17.509, 18.845, 15.742, 16.315, 15.006, 17.069, 17.153, 18.306, 15.550, 19.316, 13.547, 18.223, 16.388, 12.579, 15.752, 17.407, 17.157, 15.158, 16.799, 16.856, 16.044, 16.312, 15.635, 15.363, 16.379, 15.262, 17.379, 14.596, 18.043, 13.138, 11.221, 19.358, 16.880, 16.737, 16.062, 17.158, 16.685, 17.133, 13.469, 14.502, 16.444, 13.432, 13.701, 14.249, 14.161, 18.189, 17.007, 17.149, 16.526, 16.449, 14.754, 15.769, 15.366, 17.743, 15.960, 18.982, 15.559, 17.987, 14.567, 18.368, 11.065, 17.562, 17.386, 15.899, 14.780, 12.078, 14.874, 16.253, 14.112, 19.994, 16.279, 16.670, 16.352, 15.982, 17.228, 17.523, 15.646, 13.612, 16.390, 13.098, 14.469, 15.135, 14.311, 16.717, 18.546, 17.714, 19.706, 14.029, 17.852, 18.965, 13.135, 14.825, 18.018, 16.307, 17.155, 16.495, 14.221, 17.717, 14.623, 16.328, 16.287, 16.106, 15.819, 18.746, 15.076, 16.494, 19.911, 16.699, 13.464, 15.275, 19.352, 17.855, 19.016, 16.964, 14.764, 18.865, 17.110, 15.720, 19.768, 16.589, 12.303, 17.559


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

DAY 2 LOL





 i got a sub-8 again WB2 with waterman (i have WB1 too but I got WB1 a couple weeks ago)


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 5, 2021)

Today's solves:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-04
mean of 188: 16.086

Time List:
18.875, 13.952, 14.835, 19.259, 18.479, 14.065, 19.351, 16.070, 18.223, 13.950, 16.816, 15.837, 17.332, 16.687, 16.157, 15.360, 15.309, 15.819, 16.050, 14.435, 14.410, 15.026, 12.095, 17.109, 15.862, 16.549, 19.149, 17.767, 14.454, 13.178, 15.907, 16.991, 17.023, 18.335, 19.611, 17.615, 16.400, 15.765, 14.476, 15.592, 19.653, 15.052, 18.004, 13.613, 17.927, 15.082, 15.173, 16.303, 17.064, 16.538, 17.765, 15.300, 18.568, 17.637, 15.735, 19.333, 15.149, 15.712, 19.808, 14.910, 18.136, 14.564, 18.577, 15.742, 16.366, 15.179, 14.892, 17.429, 18.213, 16.859, 15.362, 18.000, 16.225, 14.036, 18.543, 12.861, 15.620, 14.254, 14.338, 14.242, 17.658, 14.015, 18.567, 17.170, 19.851, 19.493, 17.158, 12.401, 16.465, 18.473, 14.710, 12.708, 15.814, 19.994, 11.250, 14.177, 15.981, 14.569, 13.805, 14.713, 17.399, 16.781, 16.040, 14.561, 13.823, 13.593, 16.607, 15.826, 17.729, 14.616, 13.981, 16.052, 14.507, 19.344, 15.616, 16.582, 14.155, 17.158, 16.374, 15.488, 14.740, 15.217, 15.069, 17.877, 19.644, 16.331, 13.736, 17.612, 15.165, 16.108, 15.358, 17.681, 16.518, 11.138, 17.201, 16.175, 14.766, 11.918, 15.663, 13.057, 12.807, *7.986*, 17.827, 15.617, 14.282, 12.690, 15.511, 15.274, 17.711, 18.685, 15.587, 19.187, 15.667, 19.838, 19.972, 17.425, 16.220, 15.929, 19.509, 16.253, 19.654, 13.987, 13.896, 13.336, 14.501, 17.335, 16.195, 14.597, 15.580, 17.060, 14.326, 15.721, 17.853, 16.765, 18.331, 14.631, 15.773, 17.626, 18.663, 14.934, 18.626, 15.126, 14.152, 16.862, 14.396, 17.114, 14.579, 18.513

I had a 7.98 here somewhere


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Today's solves:
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-04
> mean of 188: 16.086
> ...


wow.
recon of 7.986 solve?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 5, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> wow.
> recon of 7.986 solve?


Scramble: D2 R' F' U R2 U2 F' U L' F2 L' F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B2 D'
y // Inspection (0/0)
U' L F' L' U2 L' U M' x' U2 R U' R' U R // Waterman 1st Layer (14/14)
y R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R' // CLL (11/25)
M' U M x y r' R' U M' U' R2 M U M' U' R' // Solve 3 More Edges (14/39)
U M U M2 U2 // LMCF L6E Alg Cancel Into Permute Midges (5/44)
Time: 7.986
44 Moves STM
5.5 TPS
The solve for me went through very smoothly and lookahead was very good this solve.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 5, 2021)

nice solves bro.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 5, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> nice solves bro.


thanks


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow you're fast!


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 5, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Wow you're fast!


thanks


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 6, 2021)

Once again I forgot to add these last night so here

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-06
mean of 96: 15.563

Time List:
15.882, 19.710, 18.211, 16.451, 16.633, 18.566, 17.338, 14.925, 14.423, 15.054, 17.380, 16.481, 14.751, 17.626, 13.951, 13.732, 17.058, 14.410, 15.513, 15.996, 18.010, 16.052, 16.007, 13.114, 13.219, 17.575, 13.591, 14.435, 18.467, 15.307, 15.724, 13.460, 16.180, 13.244, 16.801, 15.485, 15.076, 14.514, 14.306, 16.972, 13.916, 14.443, 15.783, 15.553, 15.501, 13.639, 13.334, 16.085, 13.874, 13.914, 16.261, 13.199, 16.613, 18.542, 13.852, 17.891, 17.180, 12.093, 12.822, 12.460, 15.813, 17.855, 15.153, 17.029, 15.610, 16.197, 15.382, 15.940, 15.957, 15.008, 16.156, 13.457, 13.941, 13.890, 16.088, 15.461, 14.483, 13.506, 15.192, 14.519, 14.200, 15.512, 14.745, 14.631, 14.523, 16.417, 19.304, 16.180, 18.774, 18.520, 14.749, 19.613, 13.211, 15.063, 16.787, 16.610


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 6, 2021)

sub-11 just now


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 6, 2021)

PB Ao12! 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-06
avg of 12: 12.908

Time List:
13.576, 12.380, 12.606, 11.809, (14.317), (10.323), 12.377, 13.874, 13.768, 12.198, 12.867, 13.620


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> View attachment 16932


That's literally 12 flat.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> That's literally 12 flat.


yes it is


----------

